# Rat in labor!



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Now she is birthing as we speak. She isn't really laying on her back and assisting, as everything I have read says. Is this bad? The first came out alright, but she seems to be taking extra care cleaning this one, and showing no concern about the many(and i really think many, cuz she is HUGE) that are still in her. is this normal too?


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

If this is her first litter it seems normal for things to be going slowly.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

If you are going to watch her, you need to be still and quiet so you dont stress her out or break her focus. Keep an eye on her, they tend to do all the work themselves. If 30 minutes goes by with lots of hard pushing and no baby I would be worried. Do you have an experienced exotic vet on standby just incase?


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> If you are going to watch her, you need to be still and quiet so you dont stress her out or break her focus. Keep an eye on her, they tend to do all the work themselves. If 30 minutes goes by with lots of hard pushing and no baby I would be worried. Do you have an experienced exotic vet on standby just incase?



Yes, well about as good as I can get in this area. One that at least has some experience with rats. She has 5 out and is doing well so far, but she is still HUGE so I'm concerned as to how large of a litter she may be having. I have homes for a few already but dang, if she has like 25, I'm gonna be neck high in lil eepers lol.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

How did she come to get pregnant? 

If shes got five out already, then thats great. It might take longer than you think for her belly to go back to normal. Be sure the babies are kept warm as they cant regulate their own temperature. Be sure to keep us update on how many eepers you get


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

preggers when i got her, she was a feeder purchased by a friend who i talked out of feeding live about 3 weeks ago, and is literally the sweetest of my 4 rats. she has 7 out i think now and seems to still be going. This is just my first time ever having a litter, so you can imagine I'm a little nervous. I will keep you updated


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

so, if she isn't feeding yet is it safe to assume she is still in labor? looks like she has had 9 so far and isn't yet feeding, and she still looks big(but as previous poster said, she may look big for a while). she seems to be tireing out.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

Well, she had a litter of 12 total seemingly healthy so far. No stillborn. She seems to be doing well. I'll see about adding pictures soon. 12 little pinkies are pretty cute, and she is trying her best, but still seems kinda overwhelmed. As im sure is typical with nearly 3 hours of labor


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

12 is a perfectly normal number. Make sure she's feeding them all though as 1 or 2 might not be getting milk. You can check for milklines on the pinkies tummies. 

Oh the info you learn from this site. So very useful.


----------



## SRGaudio1 (May 18, 2010)

KieruNatsuki said:


> Oh the info you learn from this site. So very useful.


oh, I couldn't agree more, i have been scoping out this site for months, and jus never joined, until now, when i feel i truly need the advice of other owners, as this is the first litter i have ever dealt with. They are so squeaky, and i am afraid to go to bed, as i am afraid some may not get fed if i go to bed. she has already accidentally left a couple outside the nest, and i subtly put them back.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

When one of my rats had their first litter it was my first experience with rat babies and I was freaking out about every little thing she did to them. If she left one out of her nest I would immediately put it back in for fear it would freeze to death. I soon learned though that the babies are quite as fragile as I first thought. They all lived except the runt, who died shortly after her mother did.

Make sure to feed the mom some boiled egg, this is good for nursing mothers I've heard. And definitely post pictures when you can. ^^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She might be shift feeding those bubs she put aside, or they may have something physiologically wrong with them. At this point its really up to momma. Offer her nutritious foods (staple diet of lab blocks, extra veggies, proteins, Ensure is good, baby cereal is good as well).

Just keep an eye on those bellies and look for milkbands or milkbellies...they may not be on all pups depending on when she fed each one. but if some or most have them you should be fine.

If there's a really small, weaker looking pup, they may not make it...they usually pass within 24-48 hours 

Milk bellies


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site! And well done for saving momma and her bubs!

Make sure you write down the date they were born so you know when to seperate. (seperate them 1 day before they turn 5 weeks old, just take the boys out (they will have visable testicles) girls can remain with mom.

A little scrambled or boiled egg is a great treat for nursing moms. I wouldnt worry too much, despite best efforts if a baby is going to die it usually does. The moms often leave a group of babies else where, and will go between two groups so everyone is getting fed. They would leave sick babies outside as well, if they already know they arnt going to make it. 

The babies are not as fragile as they look, you should hold them daily so they will be friendly little things by the time they come to be rehomed. The more you socialize them, the friendlier they will be.

Enjoy the babies, they will grow up so fast! Its a wonderful experience to raise a litter of bubs. I cant wait to watch them grow


----------

